

After a deal, British chocolates won't cross the pond - ValentineC
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/24/nyregion/after-a-deal-british-chocolates-wont-cross-the-pond.html

======
jamesbrownuhh
Comes to something when a major food producer is (a) worried at the effect on
their business of people importing chocolate bars from another country, and
(b) considers this niche activity such a threat that, instead of, for example,
you know, actually improving _their_ product to compete, that they instead run
to the courts to shut it down, and on the most bogus of claims too - e.g. That
customers might be "confused" that a British Yorkie bar is not "from the fine
folks who bring you" York Peppermint Patties.

